# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الخواطر والقصة القصيرة >  قصائد حب صغيرة جدا

## محمدعثمان جبريل

[frame="11 80"]أمنية

أمنيتى الشاحبة من أثر اليأس 
ان أبكى بين جدائلك 
حتى الموت
و ألقن شفتيك الطيبتين 
شعرا
 حتى الصمت[/frame]
[frame="12 80"]سؤال

سؤالى ــ قاتل نومى ــ
لماذا أنتِ بالذات
الإجابة حاضرة 
لكن
لا تكفيها الكلمات .[/frame]

[frame="11 80"]ألغاز

ما أنتِ ؟
يا ألغاز العمر الغارق 
فى الصور و فى الأفكارِ
نسيانك أقسى من ذكراك
و ذكراكِ دماري !![/frame]

[frame="12 80"]رافض

كم أنت رفيقه
و رقيقه
و كم أنا عاجز
أكره هذا العالم
أكره هذا الواقع
و أحبك ....! [/frame]

[frame="11 80"]علم اليقين

أعلم أن الوقت لص ..
يسرقك منى 
وصمتى جدار
 يبعدك عنى ..
ولكني
 أسمع عزف عينيك
 على أوتار حزنى,,
تؤلمنى !
 للزمن الأصم..أغنى[/frame]

[frame="1 80"]إهداء
إليها ربما تقرأ   :f2:  .. و لكنى علي يقين أنها لن تشعر[/frame]

----------


## سمـاء

المبدع محمد عثمان

قصائد حب صغيرة جدا

وتحمل مشاعر عميقة جدا

ومن الأمنية والسؤال واللغز

مرورا بالرفض

يأتى اليقين.............

استمتعت كثيرا بتلك النبضات....

----------


## أنفـــــال

كان ما قرأت جميلاً و ناعماً و عميقاً .. 
لا أكثر ..!
أحسنت بأقاصيصك الصغيرة .. 
ما أصعب وضع المشاعر في كبسولات .. 
و لكنها فعلتها ..!
فشكراً لك .

----------


## أم أحمد

جميلة تلك القصائد حقا
اتمني توصل الي من اهديتها اليها
وان تشعر بها
فكيف لكلمات بهذه الروعة
وهذا الاحساس الصادق ان لا تشعر بهم

دمت دائما رائعا استاذ محمد
خالص تقديري
 :f:   :f:

----------


## محمدعثمان جبريل

[frame="12 80"][frame="12 80"]


> المبدع محمد عثمان
> 
> قصائد حب صغيرة جدا
> 
> وتحمل مشاعر عميقة جدا
> 
> ومن الأمنية والسؤال واللغز
> 
> مرورا بالرفض
> ...


المبدعة سماء
حضورك أضاف للقصيدة ألوانها .. 
و وهبنى تعليقك سعادة من يتلقي الجائزة
 تقبلي مودتي و تقديرى     :f2:  [/frame]

----------


## محمدعثمان جبريل

[frame="12 80"]


> المبدع محمد عثمان
> 
> قصائد حب صغيرة جدا
> 
> وتحمل مشاعر عميقة جدا
> 
> ومن الأمنية والسؤال واللغز
> 
> مرورا بالرفض
> ...


المبدعة سماء
حضورك أعطي للكلمات ألوانها .. وتعليقك وهبنى سعادة من نال الجائزة
تقبلي تقديرى و مودتي[/frame]

----------


## لميس الامام

الصديق العزيز والشاعر المبدع محمد جبريل 

هي قصائد قصيرة جدا حقا ولكنها معانيها تشمل معلقات .. لا تحزن يا صديقي  فالحياة اقصر من  ان نقضيها تائهين نبحث فيها عن اسباب واقعية تأخذنا الى مسارات لا تعرف المنطق ...

رائع ما خطه قلمك ونبض به قلبك لك كل الاعزاز والتقدير 

لميس الامام

----------


## nile_daughter

*صباح الخير يا كبير العائلة....
اعتذر عن النأخر....ما شاء الله...إحساسك فى كل الوان الإباع لا يخيب لقارئك ظن ولذا فالتعليق بسلمت وسلم قلمك...لكن......اسمح لى ان اعلق على الإهداء.....من ترضى...من تشعر...اليس غريبا ان تنطلق الكلمات الى قلب لا تدرى فى أى حال هو؟
هل له نفس حالتها من الحب والود؟ ام أقل ام أكثر لتصل الى درجة العشق والجنون؟
لكن طبيعة الإهداء تقول انها غير ذات الإنسانة التى تستحق تلك الكلمات؟ ام أن الإهداء لإثارة حفيظتها؟
سامحنى على النقاش لكنن اتفقنا ان الإهداء ان وجد نعتبره جزء من  القصيدة..
صباحك خيرا إذن الله*

----------


## وفاء كحيل

> [frame="11 80"]أمنية
> 
> أمنيتى الشاحبة من أثر اليأس 
> ان أبكى بين جدائلك 
> حتى الموت
> و ألقن شفتيك الطيبتين 
> شعرا
>  حتى الصمت[/frame]
> [frame="12 80"]سؤال
> ...



ربما تأتي 
تنبثق من العدم
من حروف تائهة 
خطها القلم
من نبض المشاعر
تئن حتى السقم
ربما يفرحها حروف
الكلم
أو ربما تخيط من 
نسيج الشوق الحلم
ربما تاتي أو لا تأتي
فماذا أنت صانع
بدقائقك 
بساعات الحزن 
أو الندم
ربما تطير فراشات 
الحب فتحس اليتم
ربما يا صاحب الكلمات
المخملية تفر من حروفك
ومن عيونك
ومن لقـــاء لا يجر إلا 
الألم


بقلم /، وفاء محمود كحيل
‏الاحد, ‏06 ‏جمادى الثانية, ‏1427‏

----------


## اموووله

السلام عليكم
فعلا الكلمات معبرة جدا يعنى بقراها وارجع اقراها تانى اتامل فيها اكتر
وفعلا رقيقه اوى وتحس انها كلمه صغيرة لكن قالت معانى عميقه جدا جدا
امووووووووووووله

----------


## منال درويش

الشاعر القدير / محمد عثمان جبريل (كبير العائلة )
قرأت رسائلك القصيرة أكثر من مرة واعجبتنى مفرادتها الناعمة فيها والاثرة 
التى اخترقت جدار العقل فاحب الصدق فيها 
أخى خواطرك وعاميتك وفصيحك لهو درس كبير لنا جميعاً 
نتعلم منه كيف الشعر وكيف الفكر وكيف الانسانية 

تحياتى الى هذا القلم ودمت مبدعاً 

اختك دائماً

----------


## شاهندة مصر

لن اقول لك " انت حبيبى "
فهذه كلمة قديمة مبتذلة
ولكنى سوف أقول لك " أنت وطــنـــى "
" وأنت سكــنـــى " و" أنت مناخــــى " الذى أزدهر فيه 
أنـــــــت جـــــوى الــمـــلائـــــــم
اتمنى أن تشعر من كتبت لها تلك الزهور بك
ولكنى اعتقد انها تشعر لحد الالم
مع خالص معزتى

----------


## ابن طيبة

> [frame="11 80"]أمنية
> 
> أمنيتى الشاحبة من أثر اليأس 
> ان أبكى بين جدائلك 
> حتى الموت
> و ألقن شفتيك الطيبتين 
> شعرا
>  حتى الصمت[/frame]
> [frame="12 80"]سؤال
> ...


لا تعليق لي علي ابيات شاعر اتقن الشعر و الاوزان
فدائما امام مفرداتك اقف منبهرا التقط انفاسي المنبهرة بدقة التعبيرات
و صدق الاحاسيس 
دمت بخير اسستاذي محمد
علي فكرة اسمح لي بالاشتراك معك في موضوع مؤامرة اليهود
شكرا لك

----------


## محمدعثمان جبريل

[frame="12 80"]


> كان ما قرأت جميلاً و ناعماً و عميقاً .. 
> لا أكثر ..!
> أحسنت بأقاصيصك الصغيرة .. 
> ما أصعب وضع المشاعر في كبسولات .. 
> و لكنها فعلتها ..!
> فشكراً لك .


أنفال ...
أعتقد أنك قادرة علي التمييز و نقية و ذكية ... و إنسانه ... و عطوفة .. و كريمة ...و أكثر
و صاحبة سبق"
" بأقاصيصك " 
رأيتى ما كتبت أقاصيص ...
لا يهم الأسم المهم المسمى .. أنه وصل إليك بهذا العمق 
لك من تقديرا يليق بروحك العالية و نفسك النقية [/frame]

----------


## محمدعثمان جبريل

> جميلة تلك القصائد حقا
> اتمني توصل الي من اهديتها اليها
> وان تشعر بها
> فكيف لكلمات بهذه الروعة
> وهذا الاحساس الصادق ان لا تشعر بهم
> 
> دمت دائما رائعا استاذ محمد
> خالص تقديري


العزيزة أم أحمد
لن تتحقق أمنيتك .. فهى كما قلت لا تشعر .فهناك من تقدر الكلمات .. و المشاعر و المواقف .. لكن هناك أيضا من تقدر المصالح ... و الزهو و المظاهر ...
وب الرغم اني أدركت أنها لن تشعر بعد أن كتبت .. نشرت .. لمن يعرف قيمة الكلمة .. و يتذوق المعاني ... و يستشف المشاعر من الحروف ... 
والحمدلله .. فيكفينى تعليقاتكم الطيبة التى تضمد أعمق الجراح
مع تحيتى و مودتى

----------


## محمدعثمان جبريل

> الصديق العزيز والشاعر المبدع محمد جبريل 
> 
> هي قصائد قصيرة جدا حقا ولكنها معانيها تشمل معلقات .. لا تحزن يا صديقي  فالحياة اقصر من  ان نقضيها تائهين نبحث فيها عن اسباب واقعية تأخذنا الى مسارات لا تعرف المنطق ...
> 
> رائع ما خطه قلمك ونبض به قلبك لك كل الاعزاز والتقدير 
> 
> لميس الامام


سيدتى .. أسعدنى تعليقك .. وان قرأته متأخرا ... 
الحياة قد تبدو قصيرة إذا كان الزمن هو معيارها .. لكن قد تكون ممتدة بالأثر الذى يخلفه الانسان ... 
تقبلى مودتى و تقديرى

----------


## kethara

*[frame="7 80"]              أخى الرائع محمد عثمان

                                كلمات اختصرت بها كل المعان
                             تلامس بصدق الحس والوجدان
                            تحيتى لتلك المشاعر الصادقة الرقيقة
                                التى ملئت بها المكان
                             ولا ادرى ان قبلت هى كان سيكون هكذا الحس!
                                   ام ان الألم دوما يعانق الأقلام لتبدع
                                       وكأن الفرح لا يعرف للإبداع
                                                عنــــــــــــــوان؟![/frame]*

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
الأستاذ الفاضل..محمد..

الحقيقة قصائد حضرتك عاملة زي النسمات الرقيقة في يوم عاصف من أيام حياتنا...
بجد رائعة و متميزة...حقيقي...





			
				علم اليقين

أعلم أن الوقت لص ..
يسرقك منى 
وصمتى جدار
يبعدك عنى ..
ولكني
أسمع عزف عينيك
على أوتار حزنى,,
تؤلمنى !
للزمن الأصم..أغنى
			
		

بجد مفيش كلمات توصف إبداع حضرتك..

تحياتي...



*

----------


## محمدعثمان جبريل

> ربما تأتي 
> تنبثق من العدم
> من حروف تائهة 
> خطها القلم
> من نبض المشاعر
> تئن حتى السقم
> ربما يفرحها حروف
> الكلم
> أو ربما تخيط من 
> ...


[frame="12 80"]الشاعرة وفاء كحيل
ربما .. أتت ...
و ربما لم تأت !
و غالبا لن تأتى !
الذى يهم أنها تركت خلفها مشاعر ...أو تنتظرها مشاعر ...
الخوف من الالم ... قد يحرم الانسان من لذة الحياة ...
فهل تدلينى على  حياة بلا ألم ؟؟؟!
مع تقديرى و مودتى[/frame]

----------


## ندى الايام

> سؤال
> 
> سؤالى ــ قاتل نومى ــ
> لماذا أنتِ بالذات
> الإجابة حاضرة 
> لكن
> لا تكفيها الكلمات


بجد قصائد صغيرة لكنها تحمل الكثير
كلام جميل وراقى
تسلم ايد حضرتك

----------


## محمدعثمان جبريل

> السلام عليكم
> فعلا الكلمات معبرة جدا يعنى بقراها وارجع اقراها تانى اتامل فيها اكتر
> وفعلا رقيقه اوى وتحس انها كلمه صغيرة لكن قالت معانى عميقه جدا جدا
> امووووووووووووله


أبنتى و صديقتى أموله
أشكرك على تعليقك الرقيق و حرصك الكريم على قراءة كلماتى .. 
و تدوين تعليقا يقطر عطفا ...
مع مودتى و تقديرى

----------


## محمدعثمان جبريل

> لن اقول لك " انت حبيبى "
> فهذه كلمة قديمة مبتذلة
> ولكنى سوف أقول لك " أنت وطــنـــى "
> " وأنت سكــنـــى " و" أنت مناخــــى " الذى أزدهر فيه 
> أنـــــــت جـــــوى الــمـــلائـــــــم
> اتمنى أن تشعر من كتبت لها تلك الزهور بك
> ولكنى اعتقد انها تشعر لحد الالم
> مع خالص معزتى


الصديقة الأديبة شاهندة مصر
ربما تشعر .. وربما تتألم ... لكن هل أجبرت على ذلك .. أم كان اختيارها ...
و هل يفيد الالم ...؟
الصديقة العزيزة :
الشعر عالم من تخيلنا فهل نحياه حقا .. أم نكتبه فقط ؟
هذه هى القضية 
أشكر لك مرورك الغالى واعتذر عن تأخرى فى الرد
مع مودتى وتقديرى

----------


## محمد طرباى

استاذى العزيز  السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كلمات رائعة هى بالفعل وصلت لقلوبنا جميعا .. فكيف لا تصل لمن اهديتها 
انت حقا مبدع .. اشكرك على هذا الابداع المقنع تماما 
محمد طرباى

----------


## محمدعثمان جبريل

> لا تعليق لي علي ابيات شاعر اتقن الشعر و الاوزان
> فدائما امام مفرداتك اقف منبهرا التقط انفاسي المنبهرة بدقة التعبيرات
> و صدق الاحاسيس 
> دمت بخير استاذي محمد
> علي فكرة اسمح لي بالاشتراك معك في موضوع مؤامرة اليهود
> شكرا لك


الصديق ابن طيبة الطيب
رقيق تعليقك و عطوف 
فتقبل مودتى وتقديرى
أنتظر مشاركتك بصبر نافد

----------


## وفاء كحيل

> [frame="12 80"]الشاعرة وفاء كحيل
> ربما .. أتت ...
> و ربما لم تأت !
> و غالبا لن تأتى !
> الذى يهم أنها تركت خلفها مشاعر ...أو تنتظرها مشاعر ...
> الخوف من الالم ... قد يحرم الانسان من لذة الحياة ...
> فهل تدلينى على  حياة بلا ألم ؟؟؟!
> مع تقديرى و مودتى[/frame]


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أخي الفاضل محمد
ربما الأيام تقصينا وربما تدنينا
والإنسان دائما على سفر تستوقفه المحطات 
ولكنه حتما سيعود
بارك الله فيك ولإطرائك الكريم
شكرا وبارك الله

----------


## جاسرة مصرية



----------


## سوما

أستاذ\ محمد ..
جميلة جداااا هذه القصائد الصغيرة الكلمات الكبيرة الأحساس والمشاعر.. :y: 
أعجبنى جدا علم اليقين.....سلمت يداك,, ::$: 
تقبل مرورى وتقديرى.. :f:

----------


## ahmedakilh

اشكي لمن فلا أجد إلا شعري معبرُا عن ما بوجداني فهل أنت تكفني لشكوا حالي أم انك مجرد تعبير عن ما ببالي 
يا شعري قولي هل أنا ببالك كما أنت ببالي أم انه مجرد تعبيرا  يكتب على الاوراقي  فيا قلبي لماذا نبض حزنك 
تبوح به لشعري فأنا  أشك به لأنه يبوح بسري لكل قارئ

----------


## بنت الريف

هذا أول مرورلى فأتمنى أن تقبلونى صديقة لكم 
عندى بعض الأسئلة فهل من مجيب 
لماذا نحب من يعذبنا دائما ويجعلنا نحيا بلا حياة ؟ 
لماذا نضحى من أجلهم دون إنتظار شكر ولا سناء؟ 
لماذا نتحمل جراحهم رغم أننا نعلم أنهم لا يشغلهم ما نحياه فى عناء ؟ 
لماذا نضيع عمرنا بجوارهم دون إستياء؟ 
لماذا نسمح أن يضيع عمرنا هكذا هباء ؟ 
هل سنكأفاءبعد هذا العناء ؟ 
 :f2:

----------


## محمدعثمان جبريل

> بجد قصائد صغيرة لكنها تحمل الكثير
> 
> كلام جميل وراقى
> 
> تسلم ايد حضرتك


 أشكرك و اعتذر عن التأخير 
مودتى وتقديرى

----------


## EVE1

احد ما 00مر من هنا

فأخرج تلك الكلمات الجميلة للنور مرة اخرى

لنستمتع بقراءتها

تحياتى للك ياسيدي على تلك الهمسات الرقيقة

المفعمة بالشجن والأسى

وبعطر الكلمات

----------


## محمدعثمان جبريل

> *أخى الرائع محمد عثمان
> *
> 
> *كلمات اختصرت بها كل المعان*
> *تلامس بصدق الحس والوجدان*
> *تحيتى لتلك المشاعر الصادقة الرقيقة*
> *التى ملئت بها المكان*
> *ولا ادرى ان قبلت هى كان سيكون هكذا الحس!*
> *ام ان الألم دوما يعانق الأقلام لتبدع*
> ...


 قيثارة 
أشكرك على تعليقك الرقيق و العميق فى نفس الآن ...
و إجابتى عن سؤالك : 
الإبداع هو حالة من الفرح و ان تدثر بالدموع ... و من يبخل على المبدع بمشاعره فإنما يبخل على نفسه ... فحينها لن يستطيع ان يتقاسم معه روعة لحظة الابداع المبهجة 
مودتى وتقديرى

----------


## فراشة

اخى الفاضل
محمد عثمان
أعتذر لأنى أول مرة أقرأ لك وهذا تقصير منى
سعدت بقراءة خاطرتك وتواجدى فى صفحتك
فى انتظار إبداعاتك القادمة 
دمت بخير

فراشة

----------


## محمدعثمان جبريل

> استاذى العزيز  السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> كلمات رائعة هى بالفعل وصلت لقلوبنا جميعا .. فكيف لا تصل لمن اهديتها 
> انت حقا مبدع .. اشكرك على هذا الابداع المقنع تماما 
> محمد طرباى


اثلجت صدرى بعبارة (وصلت لقلوبنا جميعا ) 
اشكرك 
محبتى وتقديرى

----------


## محمدعثمان جبريل

> 


 الأخت جاسرة مصرية 
مداخلة جميلة ... أضافت للنص .. و زينت الصفحات
أشكرك على تفاعلك 
و اتمنى أن أجد توقيعك يزين أعمالى المتواضعة دائما
مع مودتى وتقديرى

----------


## nariman

*أستاذ محمد جبريل.. قرأت هنا فى صفحتك كلمات أعتبرها من أجمل ما قرأت بحياتي*
*اسمحلي احتفظ بها* 
*أخي الفاضل .. ربما البعض لا يشعر ولن يشعر ولكن صدقني يكفي أن نتكلم وتخرج المعاني من صدورنا* 

*دمت بخير*
 :f2:

----------


## علاء هلالى

صاحب الاحساس الرقيق الدقيق
صنعت لنا من القليل ما يلامس مشاعرنا بمعان كثيرة
كلماتك هى  رحيق لورود الابداع 
ابدعت فى باحساسك 
ابدعت فى اختيارك للكلمات والاسلوب الرقيق 
ابدعت فى ملامسه قلوبنا بكلمات ايقظت ذكرانا داخلنا
انت حقا مبدع 
بكل خجل اقولها  هذه اول مرة اقراء لك واتمنى ان ارى المزيد من ابداعك 
بعدى عن المنتدى كان لمده طويله 
معذرة لكل الاقلام الرائعه 
تقبل ودى وتقديرى وتقبلى صديق لك ولقلمك 

علاء هلالى

----------


## محمدعثمان جبريل

> أستاذ\ محمد ..
> جميلة جداااا هذه القصائد الصغيرة الكلمات الكبيرة الأحساس والمشاعر..
> أعجبنى جدا علم اليقين.....سلمت يداك,,
> تقبل مرورى وتقديرى..


سوما 
أقدم  اعتذارى عن التأخير فى الرد على تعليقك الكريم
و الاعتذار والرد وان جاء متأخرا أفضلا من ألا يجيء .. خاصة عندما يقبل صاحب الشأن الاعتذار ... أشكرك على كلمات عميقة الدلالة و بسيطة التعبير 
مودتى وتقديرى

----------


## محمدعثمان جبريل

> اشكي لمن فلا أجد إلا شعري معبرُا عن ما بوجداني فهل أنت تكفني لشكوا حالي أم انك مجرد تعبير عن ما ببالي 
> يا شعري قولي هل أنا ببالك كما أنت ببالي أم انه مجرد تعبيرا يكتب على الاوراقي فيا قلبي لماذا نبض حزنك 
> تبوح به لشعري فأنا أشك به لأنه يبوح بسري لكل قارئ


 أشكرك على أنك شاركت لتعلق فقط .......
هذا تقدير كبير

----------


## محمدعثمان جبريل

> هذا أول مرورلى فأتمنى أن تقبلونى صديقة لكم 
> عندى بعض الأسئلة فهل من مجيب 
> لماذا نحب من يعذبنا دائما ويجعلنا نحيا بلا حياة ؟ 
> لماذا نضحى من أجلهم دون إنتظار شكر ولا سناء؟ 
> لماذا نتحمل جراحهم رغم أننا نعلم أنهم لا يشغلهم ما نحياه فى عناء ؟ 
> لماذا نضيع عمرنا بجوارهم دون إستياء؟ 
> لماذا نسمح أن يضيع عمرنا هكذا هباء ؟ 
> هل سنكأفاءبعد هذا العناء ؟


 للصداقة باب يرحب بالداخلين...هلا بك
نحن لا نحب من يعذبنا .. لكن نحب المستحيل .. فنتعذب 
لأن الحب فى جوهرة منحة نحاول ردها بلتضحية 
ربما لأن من يفعل ذلك مازال إنسان !
أما عن إجابة الأسئلة الأخيرة : أضربلك هذا المثل:
طالب أجتهد فى المذاكرة ... وفى يوم الإمتحان دخل لجنة قسم دراسى غير الذى يدرسه ... فلم يستطع الأجابة .. هل ينتظر أن تقدر إدارة الكلية أنه أجتهد فى مذاكرته ... و تهبه النجاح مكافأة ؟ 
تقديرى و مودتى

----------


## جميلة بوحريد

*رائع جدا ما خطت يداك* 
*من رقة احساس ورهف مشاعر*

----------


## محمدعثمان جبريل

> احد ما 00مر من هنا
> 
> فأخرج تلك الكلمات الجميلة للنور مرة اخرى
> 
> لنستمتع بقراءتها
> 
> تحياتى للك ياسيدي على تلك الهمسات الرقيقة
> 
> المفعمة بالشجن والأسى
> ...


أشكرك على تعليقك العطوف .. و أتمنى ان تمرى على نصوصى دائما فتورق و تتفتح أزهارها 
مودتى وتقديرى

----------


## حبيبه الروح

*اشكرك على هذه القصائد الرائعه 

حقا انها في غايه الروعه*

----------


## محمدعثمان جبريل

> اخى الفاضل
> 
> محمد عثمان
> أعتذر لأنى أول مرة أقرأ لك وهذا تقصير منى
> سعدت بقراءة خاطرتك وتواجدى فى صفحتك
> فى انتظار إبداعاتك القادمة 
> دمت بخير 
> فراشة


 فراشة 
وفقت لاختيارك الاسم
فهى الكائن الرقيق الذى لا يعرف غير الزهور و رحيقها
اشكرك على مرورك فقد رفعتى كلماتى الى مصاف الزهور 
مع مودتى وتقديرى

----------


## محمدعثمان جبريل

> *أستاذ محمد جبريل.. قرأت هنا فى صفحتك كلمات أعتبرها من أجمل ما قرأت بحياتي*
> *اسمحلي احتفظ بها* 
> *أخي الفاضل .. ربما البعض لا يشعر ولن يشعر ولكن صدقني يكفي أن نتكلم وتخرج المعاني من صدورنا* 
> 
> *دمت بخير*


يبدو ان هذا التعليق موعدي مع الفرح
اشكرك على كرمك
مودتى وتقديرى

----------


## محمدعثمان جبريل

> صاحب الاحساس الرقيق الدقيق
> صنعت لنا من القليل ما يلامس مشاعرنا بمعان كثيرة
> كلماتك هى رحيق لورود الابداع 
> ابدعت فى باحساسك 
> ابدعت فى اختيارك للكلمات والاسلوب الرقيق 
> ابدعت فى ملامسه قلوبنا بكلمات ايقظت ذكرانا داخلنا
> انت حقا مبدع 
> بكل خجل اقولها هذه اول مرة اقراء لك واتمنى ان ارى المزيد من ابداعك 
> بعدى عن المنتدى كان لمده طويله 
> ...


الصديق علاء هلالى 
أشكرك على كلماتك  التى أتت بمثابة  جائزة  افخر بها
مودتى وتقديرى

----------


## محمدغبراوى

_تحيـــــــةوتقــدير_ _رووووووووووووووووووووع ــــــــــــــــــــــه_  _صح قلمك ... وذوقك ... وصح أحساااااااااسك_  _سلمتِ على هذا الأبدآآآآع ... وسلم قلبك_ _ودى لكم من الاعماق_ _دمتم بحفظ الله_

----------


## محمدعثمان جبريل

> *رائع جدا ما خطت يداك* 
> *من رقة احساس ورهف مشاعر*


 اشكرك على تعليقك الكريم

----------


## اسكندرانى

تقديرى واحترامى لقلمك المميز استاذ محمد عثمان جبريل

----------


## محمدعثمان جبريل

> *اشكرك على هذه القصائد الرائعه 
> 
> حقا انها في غايه الروعه*


أشكرك عزيزتى على تعليقك الرقيق

----------


## محمدعثمان جبريل

> _تحيـــــــةوتقــدير_ _رووووووووووووووووووووع ــــــــــــــــــــــه_  _صح قلمك ... وذوقك ... وصح أحساااااااااسك_  _سلمتِ على هذا الأبدآآآآع ... وسلم قلبك_ _ودى لكم من الاعماق_ _دمتم بحفظ الله_


أشكرك على تعليقك الكريم و كلماتك الرقيقة

----------


## محمدعثمان جبريل

اشكركم على هذه الحفاوة التى استمرت 4 سنوات ..أو يزيد ...و لم تفتر

----------


## محمدعثمان جبريل

اشكركم على هذه الحفاوة التى استمرت 4 سنوات ..أو يزيد ...و لم تفتر

----------


## محمدعثمان جبريل

أشكر لكم هذا التشجيع :: 
للرفع

----------


## nariman

> أشكر لكم هذا التشجيع
> للرفع


حيفضل من أجمل الموضوعات..بل علامة من علامات القاعة والمنتدى ككل
ياريت ترجع ابداعات هنا مرة أخرى يا أستاذ محمد

تحياتي

----------


## voller-9

السلام عليكم

إن أشعاركم يا أخواتي لهو أجمل ما يوصف 

وأنا من طبعي لا أستطيع مجاراة كتّاب الشعر 
الجميل .

ولكم مني بعض الأبيات الشعرية التي قد تعجب البعض
*صدرِك بيتـي وبيتـِك أحضاني ---أخبيكِ تحت رمشي و الأهداب*
*وأصرخ وأقول اشهـد يازمان ---أحبها أعشقها أموت فيها كمان*
*أرتوي حنانِك وأرويـكِ حناني ---وأتأمل فيكِ وفجمالِك الجذاب*
*أنا فيكِ مغرم ومتيـم وولهـان ---وأدمنتِك وأدمنت هـذا الحنان*
*من يوم حبيتـِك نسيت أحزاني ---وزانت حياتي حتى حظي صاب*
*هانت جروحي وعذابـي هان ---حبِك عوضني عن كل الحرمان*
*حبِك خـلانـي انسـان ثاني ---خـلانـي قوي و قد الصعاب*
*أحبِك بجنـون واشهـد يازمان ---كل شي في حياتي بحبهـا زان*
*أحبِك و حبك غير كـل كياني ---ولو قلت بنسـاكِ تراني كذاب*
*حبِك ما انخلـق فيـه النسيان ---حبِك للأبد علـى مـر الزمان*
*أبصرخ وأقول اشهـد يازماني ---أبعترف بحبـها لكل الأصحاب*
*وأبعلن قصـة حبي لكل انسان ---وأبكتب أحبـك بكل الألوان*
*وأقـول اوقف يازماني وانساني ---أنـا في حضنها أنسـى العذاب*
*خليني في دفاهـا وروح يازمان ---خليني أشـمّهـا في كل مكان*
*و أبوسها بجنون وأعطيها لساني ---ولاراح أحسب لأحد حساب*
*وأدوخ وأقول اشهـد يازمان ---طعم شفايفها جاب لي الجنان*
*على صدرهـا أعـزف ألحاني ---و أكتب أشعـار و أألّف كتاب*
*تنام و أنا على صدرهـا سهران ---وتصحى تقول ماشبعت أحضان*
*ألعب بخـدهـا بفمي و أسناني ---وأتأمل في لون خدهـا اذا ذاب*
*أغازلهـا و تقول غازلني كمان ---أموت في دلعهـا كيف ماكان*
*اذا ماغازلتهـا تسهـر وتعاني ---وتجي تسألنـي تبـي الجواب*
*وتقول اشفيك ياعمري زعلان ---وتبكي و في عيونها أقرا الحنان*
*لـون عيونها يهيـج اشجاني ---أهوى عيونها بـدون أسباب*
*شوف عيونهـا واشهد يازمان ---أعشق عيونها عشـق الجنان*
*هي الأمل واحساسهـا الأماني ---حبها الـمطر و قلبها السحاب*
*فمها الشـراب و أنا السكران ---والله انـي في وصفهـا حيران*
*واشهد يازمان ...
**
*

----------


## محمدعثمان جبريل

اشكرك و سوف اعود او لنقل انى عدت بحمد الله فهل اجد بينكم مكان ؟

----------


## جيهان محمد على

من أجمل الموضوعات التي قرأتها في القاعة وخجلت كثيرا حين اكتشفت انني لم أساهم حتى بكلمة شكر في هذا الموضوع 
أعتذر ...وأنتظر منك الجديد يا سيدي 
تحياتي وتقديري  :f:

----------


## محمدعثمان جبريل

> من أجمل الموضوعات التي قرأتها في القاعة وخجلت كثيرا حين اكتشفت انني لم أساهم حتى بكلمة شكر في هذا الموضوع 
> أعتذر ...وأنتظر منك الجديد يا سيدي 
> تحياتي وتقديري


سيدتنا جيهان 
ان تصل متاخرا افضل من ان لا تصل ابدا مع الاعتبار ان تعليقك جاء عندما افتقد الموضوع المنشور التعليقات اذن فقد جاء فى الموعد تماما تقديرى العميق و مودتى الخالصة

----------

